# UKD - United Kimberly Diamonds



## kevro (3 April 2006)

Hi, are there any bauxite fans out there?


----------



## Beethoven (7 October 2006)

Seems like a good stock to invest into.  Went up 31% today when the crab supperanuation fund bought more.  They have also recently just acquired some pilbara Iron Ore tenements which are close to bhp tennemants.  2 of these tennemants also have iron ore grades of 60% iron with a 19 and 100 million tonnes estimate.  Anone else have any thoughts on this one?


----------



## imajica (8 October 2006)

agree that this is one to watch - highly prospective ground near BHP - market cap only 11 million - looking very bullish


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 October 2006)

I just had a quick look,

Has obviously run a little, so will watch for a drop back,

Of concern is the fact that Iron Ore 'Deposits' are claimed to be on the border of their tennements and so spill over into their newly acquired leases, can't really see how BHP would let this happen, but then RIO did let is Shovelan lease expire so anything is possible


----------



## saltyjones (10 October 2006)

the bauxite drilling is pretty exciting too. initial results must be due shortly.


----------



## Beethoven (11 October 2006)

hmm something interesting is going on with UKD atm.  Directors are buyingmore shares and news on the bauxite project should arrive soon.  It went up 30% last week and now its up another 10%.


----------



## saltyjones (11 October 2006)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> hmm something interesting is going on with UKD atm.  Directors are buyingmore shares and news on the bauxite project should arrive soon.  It went up 30% last week and now its up another 10%.



late in the day stuff too with good volume. you would think there must be something on the horizon.


----------



## saltyjones (18 October 2006)

take your pick : IRON ORE : bauxite : DIAMONDS.


----------



## Beethoven (19 October 2006)

saltyjones said:
			
		

> take your pick : IRON ORE : bauxite : DIAMONDS.




Hmmm how about alll!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## alankew (20 October 2006)

Is this campany known as KIM or is tha a different company


----------



## tugga (21 October 2006)

i think it is


----------



## saltyjones (25 October 2006)

another great day at the races for this little chestnut. made of IRON,            BAUX  ITE  nothing & sparkles like a DIAMOND on these sunny days.


----------



## equalizer (9 November 2006)

Forget about bauxite and diamonds...although both may prove beneficial to UKD . Its the iron ore


----------

